# Could I be so lucky



## dtrooster (Apr 4, 2016)

Well they're in there. About like the last one, a softball, give or take. Not acting like they have a queen, but idk. I did take a peak after about an hour and combbuilding has started. We'll see next weekend what's a happening.


----------



## dtrooster (Apr 4, 2016)

I have no idea what caused it but this little swarm was under attack this morning. Maybe the scouts that had staked claim weren't ready to give it up, idk. I had to scratch together a screen to keep casualties at a minimum. Worked good the Tet offensive is over for now. Put a swarm box I the area just in case. Could I be so lucky again







I did notice since the attack nectar transfers are happening on the front of the hive instead of in it. All hands on deck for guard duty I guess


----------



## dtrooster (Apr 4, 2016)

I stopped seeing any traffic a few days ago so I took a look. Maybe 30 or so bees left, no queen, which is what I thought by the way they acted when the boxed them. I went out this morning to just pick up the box and put it up. What do I see? The same 30 or so bees and a nice fat queen running around. A little closer look in the little bit of comb they had drawn and eggs, huh. What now? What the hell, moved it next to my other (one) hive and pulled a couple half drawn frames with various stages of brood, mostly capped, and put it in with bees attached. See what happens


----------



## dtrooster (Apr 4, 2016)

Well it looks like I couldn't be so lucky. I see eggs everytime I look but the next check nothing but nectar and eggs in the newly drawn comb. Not sure what that's about but in a week or so the pink hive will need another box. So pinch the queen and combine it is


----------

